# Comparable weapon?



## CMartin1984 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, I currently own a S&W 9mm 6906 handgun. I am interested in purchasing another handgun that is comparable. Maybe a Glock? I like the compact size, feel, and look of the S&W.

Thank you for any suggestions.

This is what I currently have:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know how a Glock is comparable to what you have but they are pretty good weapons. 6906 has a bobbed hammer right? Glock is striker fired. The triggers are not much a like as to pull and travel. But if a cmpact is what you want then a Glock might be something to look at. If it was me I'd lean to a Sig Sauer. I just like them more than anything Glock puts out. But I'm of those odd people that thinks a handgun can look sexy. And to me a Glock looks like that ugly woman that you might roll over and see after a hard night drinking. Sure it got the job done but I don't want my friends see me using it:smt083:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

